

PHPMD - PHP Mess Detector - meddah
http://phpmd.org

======
pjonesdotca
Not to be snarky but, isn't this kind of like using a metal detector in an
Iron factory?

The only PHP code I've ever felt was not headache inducing was that in which
the coder was attempting to use a functional paradigm as much as possible.

